# Best Gloves for Training?



## CatNap (Mar 26, 2008)

I use Century fingless gloves - they look similar to the MMA gloves. When I do my drills at JKD, slap, hammer puch, hook, shovel, etc. I find they don't work well. Mind you probably a lot of women really feel it in the hands but I'm hitting hard mitts too so it hurts. Last night I felt it my left hand along the thumb (I broke this hand last year in a fall and have had discomfort since.) I need something better, and since it's more of a boxing drill, I've been looking at these: Any thoughts?

http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...Type=family&pageType=family&parentPage=family


----------



## Shawn (Mar 26, 2008)

My wife had trouble with her hands when she started training, and she started using boxing hand wraps - but we trained bare handed for the most part.  The hand wraps seemed to help, and she was eventually able to stop wearing them.

If you are going to get boxing gloves, and are in for the long haul, I'd recommend going with a leather pair.


----------



## simplicity (Mar 27, 2008)

I got these for my wife to wear. They work great for anyone.

https://secure.martialartsites.com/index.cfm?storeid=021107123928&ProdID=1067

https://secure.martialartsites.com/index.cfm?storeid=021107123928&ProdID=1010

The women I teach, I try to get them to do push ups so that it can 
strengthen their wrist. Also, when you throw a punch. Try to inline your wrist plate with your forearm everytime. Not only will this help the pain your having, but with the correct structure you'll hit even harder, using less energy. I hope this help's. I*_*I


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## CatNap (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I've been trying to get into more weight training and push ups myself to strengthen my arms and hands. BTW, those gloves look like mine and to be honest, I need more padding for hammer strikes, slaps, shovel, hook and rear cross - for some reason, I really feel it.  I'd just like to find something affordable and solid for this basic training. I'm not stepping into a ring to fight or working out with a bag. Just curious, are gloves mainly one size fits all? I'm thinking of getting 16oz for the padding myself.


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 2, 2008)

CatNap said:


> I use Century fingless gloves - they look similar to the MMA gloves. When I do my drills at JKD, slap, hammer puch, hook, shovel, etc. I find they don't work well. Mind you probably a lot of women really feel it in the hands but I'm hitting hard mitts too so it hurts. Last night I felt it my left hand along the thumb (I broke this hand last year in a fall and have had discomfort since.) I need something better, and since it's more of a boxing drill, I've been looking at these: Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...Type=family&pageType=family&parentPage=family


 
Those gloves are trash.  Most everything everlast makes these days is trash.

I'd check out ringside.com.  Ringside makes quality gloves.


----------



## paulH (May 10, 2008)

CatNap said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've been trying to get into more weight training and push ups myself to strengthen my arms and hands. BTW, those gloves look like mine and to be honest, I need more padding for hammer strikes, slaps, shovel, hook and rear cross - for some reason, I really feel it. I'd just like to find something affordable and solid for this basic training. I'm not stepping into a ring to fight or working out with a bag. Just curious, are gloves mainly one size fits all? I'm thinking of getting 16oz for the padding myself.


 
if i use gloves i try to use http://www.cuttingedgemartialartssupplies.co.uk/product1332/
the padding is very thin but still quite dense... so it provides very god protection... 

the good thing with them being thin is that you still punch correctly... if you always train with gloves that have almost an inch of padding you will always punch an inch short... 

also they are light so d not slow the speed down noticably... furthermore they allow you to open the hand and returtn to a wu-sao hand properly...


----------

